# Visiting Spartanburg and Performance Center



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I will be in Spartanburg the second week of April, visiting the Performance Center on the 8th. 

Was wondering who else will be there - the calendar is empty.


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

JSpira said:


> I will be in Spartanburg the second week of April, visiting the Performance Center on the 8th.
> 
> Was wondering who else will be there - the calendar is empty.


No deliveries starting April 7th thru 28th. At least that's what I thought. Are you there for the X6 intros, training? 
I squeaked in on the 3rd, before it shuts down.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

I'll be there on the last day of the ride & drive....the 18th,arriving on the 17th....


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

keithsimp said:


> No deliveries starting April 7th thru 28th. At least that's what I thought. Are you there for the X6 intros, training?
> I squeaked in on the 3rd, before it shuts down.


Didn't realize there were zero deliveries. I'm there for the international press launch.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Didn't realize there were zero deliveries. I'm there for the international press launch.


I'll be there... definetely ask for me when your here. It would be great to meet in person.

Deliveries are pretty much shut down for the entire month of April. They will be utilizing our entire facility for the 1, M3, and X6 ride and drive. We will also be conducting some of the training for the CA's during that event. Not sure yet if we will have any involvement with the press launch at this time.

Hope to see you soon :thumbup:


----------



## KevinC (Oct 29, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> Deliveries are pretty much shut down for the entire month of April. They will be utilizing our entire facility for the 1, M3, and X6 ride and drive.


My company has a corporate event booked for the 29th.. we WILL be able to drive that day, no? This will be my second such event.. first time was a couple of years ago, M Coupes yet.. can't wait to drive my "own" car on the track.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

KevinC said:


> My company has a corporate event booked for the 29th.. we WILL be able to drive that day, no? This will be my second such event.. first time was a couple of years ago, M Coupes yet.. can't wait to drive my "own" car on the track.


You'll be fine :thumbup:

The last day for the dealer launch of those vehicles is April 24th. The following week will back to normal.

We do have the M Coupes in our fleet now. The only vehicle we are missing is the 1 series. We should have those by the end of April.

Enjoy!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I-Won-Today said:


> I'll be there... definetely ask for me when your here. It would be great to meet in person.
> 
> Deliveries are pretty much shut down for the entire month of April. They will be utilizing our entire facility for the 1, M3, and X6 ride and drive. We will also be conducting some of the training for the CA's during that event. Not sure yet if we will have any involvement with the press launch at this time.
> 
> Hope to see you soon :thumbup:


Now that I'm in Spartanburg and looking at the agenda, I see we actually don't make it over to the Performance Center. Instead we drive tomorrow to the Michelin Proving Ground and back. Looks like a fun drive. X6 looks pretty sweet too.


----------



## KevinC (Oct 29, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> We do have the M Coupes in our fleet now. The only vehicle we are missing is the 1 series. We should have those by the end of April.


Hmm, our date is the 29th, maybe they'll have _just_ arrived. I'd really like to drive the 1. The first group I attended with was huge, so every time we got out on the track, there was a near-instant logjam of cars. This group should be much smaller. :thumbup:


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Are they doing the German press show in OberPfaffelbachen?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

cha777 said:


> Are they doing the German press show in OberPfaffelbachen?


They were but the satnav couldn´t find it :rofl:


----------

